# White Shami goats from Saudi Arabia



## Naef hajaya (Mar 17, 2013)

‎‏


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now those are some interesting looking goats.
Are the nasal nose areas like that as an adaptation to the climate?


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just love these huge white goats. They would be great bred to a Savannah goat or a Kiko. These goats look like English bulldogs in the face.


----------

